# Need advice ASAP



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

I have a Fluval 404. Last night the part that shoots the water out came off and started shooting water out of the tank. When I finally noticed it there was only about 10% of water left in the tank. I have a puffer in the tank.

I filled the tank back up with water, but my concern is will this start the cycle over again? My filter is already cycled, but due to the 90% new water, should I add Bio-Spira? I added Stress Zyme and Prime in the tank already. The puffer looks very stressed, laying at the bottom, and breathing very fast.

Water Parameters.
Ammonia- 0.25
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 0
Ph - 7.4
Temp- 80


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

yes you better add some bio-spira and keep an eye on him.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If your bio media in the Fluval was still moist when you discovered it you will be fine. Imo bio-spira not needed. However in 1 week check for ammonia to make sure it is zero ppm. He is breathing fast due to stress caused by a rapid ph change with 90% waterchange. Did you acclimate him slowly or did you just fill it up quickly. If he's alive after an hour of filling up tank quickly he'll be fine.


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

Thanks JP, what you said makes a lot of sense. Yes the filter still had water in it. What I did was fill the tank half full and one hour later, filled the tank up. I think that's too fast for the puffer to get accumilated. It's been several hours now. He is no longer breathing fast, but still at the bottom in one place. I think he should pull through this.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yes sir other then the mess you have to clean up, everything should be fine.....


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

when i was beginng with fish keeping i made a mistake like that with one of my reds and i did to big of a water change and he was laying at the bottom for a few hours then he was ok and swimming around again


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

hlam420 said:


> I have a Fluval 404. Last night the part that shoots the water out came off and started shooting water out of the tank. When I finally noticed it there was only about 10% of water left in the tank. I have a puffer in the tank.
> 
> I filled the tank back up with water, but my concern is will this start the cycle over again? My filter is already cycled, but due to the 90% new water, should I add Bio-Spira? I added Stress Zyme and Prime in the tank already. The puffer looks very stressed, laying at the bottom, and breathing very fast.
> 
> ...


Jerry is correct. As long as your media stayed wet, you have nothing to worry about, other then a very large mess to clean up.

You bacteria colonize in the media, not in the water, and some will say that if you match your parmeters up, you can do a 90% water change.

Just keep an eye on your parameters, and report back if you see something that does not seem right.

I am curious though, how did the ouput for your Fluval come off?


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

Well the actual output spout somehow came off of the gray flex tube. The spout was the only thing preventing the tube from slipping out the hole on the top of the tank, since the spout is bigger then the hole itself. So once the spout came off. the tube just fell to the floor and drained the tank. Now I made sure that spout is pushed in tight and the fahaka is back now.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

your scaring me now. I just put my two xp3's on my tank. I couldn't shove the hose 2 inches up the tube and instead i just did like half an inch above the ridges and tightened the sh*t outa it with the tube tightner. Its not leaking but o well i will keep my eye on it. I feel sorry for you because of all the water that came all over your floor. I hope your fish does okay. I just put my bio spira in and an emp400 and ac500 have been running for 2 days on the tank with already established media. Hopefully my 2 xp3's packed with biomax will do the job quick along with biospira and some feeders. I have the ammonia too


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> your scaring me now. I just put my two xp3's on my tank. I couldn't shove the hose 2 inches up the tube and instead i just did like half an inch above the ridges and tightened the sh*t outa it with the tube tightner. Its not leaking but o well i will keep my eye on it. I feel sorry for you because of all the water that came all over your floor. I hope your fish does okay. I just put my bio spira in and an emp400 and ac500 have been running for 2 days on the tank with already established media. Hopefully my 2 xp3's packed with biomax will do the job quick along with biospira and some feeders. I have the ammonia too
> [snapback]1139125[/snapback]​


That is odd for a Fluval honestly. Mine has been banged and moved around alot in the past year and it fine.

And on the XP3's, that tube fits so dam tight on the input and output that I will be surprised if it leaks. The only thing Im not feeling with the XP3 is how the input and outputs mount to the tank. So far mines been fine.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Only problem I have had with the fluval, is the impeller broke on me before..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Only problem I have had with the fluval, is the impeller broke on me before..
> [snapback]1139622[/snapback]​


Funny thing is your not the first person I know who has said that. Knock on wood mines still smooooove.


----------

